# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Как противостоять букмекерам?

## rurrollbay

В своей рекламе легальные букмекеры постоянно опираются на свой законный статус. И это действительно плюс, поскольку защищает игроков от произвола. Но ситуации, когда действия букмекеров вызывают гнев довольно часты и среди легально работающих организаций. Радует одно — всегда можно пожаловаться и попробовать найти справедливость.
Все легальные организации по приему ставок в России должны быть оформлены как юридическое лицо, зарегистрированы во всех нужных организациях, получить лицензию в налоговой инспекции. Но кроме всего этого они еще и должны состоять в саморегулируемой организации букмекеров, сокращенно — СРО. Таких организации в РФ пока две, но зато они объединяют все, без исключения, легальные букмекерские конторы. Вот в СРО и подает недовольный игрок свою жалобу. 
Заявление направляется либо по электронной, либо обычной почтой. В нем нужно указать паспортные данные, где и кому была сделана ставка, суть жалобы. К заявлению прикладывается чек или скриншот. Дальше комиссия рассматривает жалобу и выносит решение, удовлетворить или отказать. Срок работы комиссии — от трех до десяти дней.  
Кроме СРО игрок может пожаловаться на букмекера в инспекцию по защите прав потребителей и в Федеральную налоговую службу. Крайняя мера — обращение в суд, но и ей тоже можно пользоваться, особенно если букмекер отказывается платить. 
Более подробная и развернутая информация о том, как защитить свои права и обжаловать действия легального букмекера — на нашем сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## LG|IvanM

Буду иметь ввиду.

----------

